# Classical Music suggestions for musically illiterate guy



## equalizer (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi,

My kids somehow took group piano lessons and survived and are entering 2nd and 5th year of lessons, respectively, even though we still can not find a C note. Obviously, we could provide no assistance to our kids on topic of music.

So hoping I can get ask some real basic questions.

My favorite classical piece is end of the rock group Chicago song "Love me Tomorrow", around the 4:35 mark.





I believe it is the Chicago Symphony Orchestra performing (yes I did happen to grow up in Chicago). Which instruments are being played? I want that song to keep going for another 8 hours. Which CDs would have music most similar to that song?

I also like Vivaldi, Famous Concerti and many Vivaldi songs because they seem, for lack of the proper terminology, smooth and easy listening. I can enjoy and get work done.

I don't really enjoy violin because it seems harsh and I can't concentrate on my work.

Can someone point me to videos that demonstrate the different sections of the orchestra so I can understand how each section contributes to overall soundtrack?


----------



## equalizer (Jun 3, 2015)

I turned around and found on my bookcase the first guide to the Orchestra (Alan Blackwood) that I bough many moons ago. About 100 page 8.5x11 color guide that describes the different pieces. With a little help maybe I can better understand the book.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not an exact answer to your question, but the following were recommended for newcomers to classical music on another site, the results of a voting game:

1 - Beethoven: Symphony #5
2 - Dvorak: Symphony #9 "From the New World"
3 - Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 "Italian"
4 - Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
5 - Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
6 - Chopin: Polonaise in A-flat "Heroic"
7 - Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8 - Beethoven: Sonata #8 in C minor, "Pathétique"
9 - Holst: The Planets
10 - Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My suggestion: don't get fixated on a song or finding a certain sound or feeling. Much of that is subjective, so it comes from you, not from the music.

You like Vivaldi? Try his contemporaries.

You are musically illiterate? Get literate  Listen to pieces by all of the composers you've heard of. You know lots.

The music is harsh and you can't concentrate? Lower the volume 

Here's a thread that might have some instructional material:

YouTube thread for music documentaries and talks

I suggest these BBC videos to get you started.

There is some music that is designed to illustrate the sections of the orchestra:

Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf
Britten's Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

There are probably others.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

equalizer said:


> My favorite classical piece is end of the rock group Chicago song "Love me Tomorrow", around the 4:35 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The piece that Chicago song most reminded me of was the first movement of Bach's Brandenburg Concerto no.3.





That's a "period" performance - an attempt to recreate what the music might have sounded like in Bach's day. For something closer to what you hear on the Chicago song you might prefer the sound of a modern orchestra.
Here's an example:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Try Prokofiev's Classical Symphony. Admittedly a somewhat haphazard suggestion, but they all will be. There's little telling what you'll like.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> The piece that Chicago song most reminded me of was the first movement of Bach's Brandenburg Concerto no.3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking! Period instruments sound really nice.

OP, if you like Piano music, maybe try Debussy. You can work and have him on 





Or maybe some Rameau for orchestral music?


----------



## equalizer (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The Debussy piece is very nice as is Rameau's. Prokofiev's Classical Symphony is also a gem.

Bach / Herbert von Karajan is great!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

equalizer said:


> Can someone point me to videos that demonstrate the different sections of the orchestra so I can understand how each section contributes to overall soundtrack?


Go to Bach. Brandenburgs. Maybe won't _see_ the playing (unless live performance), but you can hear it.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

equalizer said:


> Can someone point me to videos that demonstrate the different sections of the orchestra so I can understand how each section contributes to overall soundtrack?


It's not free, but there's an app called The Orchestra which has excerpts of 7-8 works. You can see the score, move the camera to watch certain sections, and listen to audio commentary.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lots of wonderful choices. I don't really think that anyone is musically illiterate. Everyone can appreciate classical music.

I would start with Bach Brandenburg Concertos or the Beethoven Symphonies first as the best route for a novice.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Watch Bill Bailey's 'Guide to the Orchestra' videos on Youtube, very funny and very informative. If Bill Baily can't get you to love classical music nothing will.

Example





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

